

Left-Handedness Stumps Science - daegloe
http://news.yahoo.com/left-handedness-stumps-science-205805054.html

======
onemorepassword
Although it is not uncommon, I've never come across a decent explanation for
my "deviation". Left-hand: writing, drawing, painting. Right hand: mouse,
touchpad, throwing, hammering. I can't use both hands equally, it's very
specific to what I'm doing. I play soccer with the right foot. Also, I cannot
tell left from right without first pausing to think "left is the side with the
wristwatch".

~~~
Leftium
Similar situation here; my working theory is that I have dominant left
wrist/fingers for tasks that require fine motor skills (writing, drawing,
painting) and dominant right arm for tasks that require more arm strength
(throwing).

Of course, there seem to be some exceptions. I hammer with the left hand
(needs more precision than strength?) and mouse with the right (too cumbersome
to switch default setup?). Racket sports generally confuse me, but I tend to
end up using my right arm.

I find it interesting you wear your watch on the left wrist; I naturally wear
it on my right.

On a related note, have you ever noticed many people switch their fork-hand
when eating with a knife? Right handers prefer both the fork and knife in
their right hand, so they must temporarily put the fork in their left. I just
keep the fork in my left hand and use the knife with my right.

~~~
gliese1337
I'm a righty and my wife is a lefty; I always keep my fork in my right hand
and knife in my left, and do not switch them, so we're symmetrical at the
dinner table. If she's not around, I will sometimes use fork-in-left, knife-
in-right, but I don't switch back and forth while eating.

I attribute that variability to the fact that I also usually have to actually
try to do something, or at least imagine doing it, to keep track of which side
is left and which side is right. When eating with my wife, I end up being
consistent in which utensils I pick up with which hands because she provides
the cue for me to mirror.

There are lots of physical skills in which I'm reasonably equally proficient
with both hands just due to extensive practice (typing, throwing a frisbee,
spinning staffs), but I'm much _better_ at left-handed contact juggling. It's
sort of explainable because I can practice left-handed contact juggling while
doing other stuff with my dominant hand, but odd because skills that I learn
first with my left hand usually transfer very quickly to my right.

------
jjhooper
I seem to have gone right-handed if it involves two hands or feet, but left-
handed if it's only one. So I'm left-handed for tennis, but right-handed for
baseball/cricket. I write left-handed, but with knife & fork I just go with
the right-handed norm. A social adaptation I suppose.

~~~
leephillips
This is a well-known type of handedness (people are not simply right- or left-
handed). When I began guitar lessons my teacher informed me that, although I
wrote with my left hand, since I threw a ball with my right I would need a
right-handed guitar.

